# What frontosa food is best to bring out the color?



## TriniBrad

hey Frontosa Fanatics! i recently got a sweet lil 2inch Brundi from my LFS and was wondering what would be the best food to bring out the colour in this lil one *** got a 75G with 18 Trophs but he cant go in there b c of the food miss match so hes in his own 55G. hes got sum blue on his fins but not alot in the face. what can i do to help the colour pop?


----------



## TriniBrad

and also for the ppl that have had Fronts for a while do they tend to like movement in their water? i.e. a strong powerhead, or would they prefer a calmer tank as they are found up to 50+feet deep in the lake?


----------



## supadave

TriniBrad said:


> hey Frontosa Fanatics! i recently got a sweet lil 2inch Brundi from my LFS and was wondering what would be the best food to bring out the colour in this lil one I've got a 75G with 18 Trophs but he cant go in there b c of the food miss match so hes in his own 55G. hes got sum blue on his fins but not alot in the face. what can i do to help the colour pop?


I use Dainichi and NLS (New Life Spectrum) . I I saw a definate difference in the color of my Fronts when I started feeding these foods .



> and also for the ppl that have had Fronts for a while do they tend to like movement in their water? i.e. a strong powerhead, or would they prefer a calmer tank as they are found up to 50+feet deep in the lake?


Fronts prefer a more calmer tank . I would still add a power head...just don't add one which moves a ton of water . Get a smaller one that will just aid in oxygenation .


----------



## ssondubs

I have had good results with NLS Cichlid formula but he (your front) may not get a chance to eat much to get him bulked up since Tropheus inhale there food so quick and you wouldn't want to over feed your trophs either.


----------



## TriniBrad

sorry for the mix up ssondubs but the trophs and the Fronts arent in the same tank. however i dont think *** ever seen that NLS food in Trinidad?


----------



## sniceley

I have a group of 8 burundi and they have great color. I feed a mix of smelt, silversides, , fresh shrimp, calamari, worms, and mysis. I get all except the last two from the local markets, Asian markets are great sources of good seafood for predators. The worms I generally raise myself, but sometimes I supplement with worms from a local bait shop. The mysis are PE mysis, the only ones to buy in my opinion, and I get them from my LFS. The tank also has 4 stingrays (3 motoros and 1 leopoldi/pearl), a tigrinis, royal clown knife, 2 geophagus brokopongo, a silver arowana, and a hap ahli male. They all love everything except the calamari. Only really get them to eat it after their fasting day.

The biggest thing is feed them a variety and give them some supplements if you can.


----------



## Lacey131

NLS, you can find at your local Petco, all of their stores should carry at least the Betta, tropical and the cichlid formula. If your Petco sells Marine life you will also find the NLS Marine formula. The bottle has a blue lid and it will say "Spectrum" on it. Best new food on the market just look at the ingredients you will be able to tell the difference. ( The only reason i say petco sells it, is cause i work there..) lol


----------



## kriskm

Lacey131, I'm very envious that you can find NLS so easily. No stores in the Seattle area carry it, so I have to order online. Don't know how easy it would be to find it in Trinidad (where the original poster is from). Any food with spirulina in it is good for color in fronts. It shouldn't be the main food you feed, as it isn't a good protein source, but use it a couple of times a week as a supplement. I feed mine spirulina flakes and a frozen brine shrimp/spirulina mixture.


----------



## Lacey131

Kriskm-
Like i said if you have a Petco near you they will carry it promise lol. and if they dont then let mek now and ill bust some skulls lol jk. petco.com also has it as well. good luck


----------



## TriniBrad

thanks alot guys *** been feeding them spirulina flakes and a frozen brine shrimp for the most part and they love it! and the color on their face and fins are really coming out! .. and sorry no petco in Trinidad! lol but im from canada so we have it all over there! lol :thumb:


----------

